# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Αυτόματη ταίστρα.

## CyberPanos

Καλησπερα παιδια,λοιπον επειδη θα λειψω λογω πασχα 3-4 μερες σκεφτομουν να φτιαξω καποια αυτοματη ταιστρα-ποτιστρα,εχει κανει καποιος κατι αναλογο η εχει βρει στην αγορα κατι που να βολευει σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις?
Προς το παρον εχω δει μονο καποιες πατεντες με μπουκαλια.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## οδυσσέας

να μην φτιαξεις τιποτα. να παρεις τα πουλια μαζι σου η να τα δωσεις σε καποιον να τα κρατησει μεχρι να γυρισεις.

----------


## CyberPanos

Αν ηταν κατι απο τα δυο που ανεφερες δυνατο,δεν θα εμπαινα καν στον κοπο να ανοιξω το θεμα....  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

ανοιξε ενα θεμα για φιλοξενεια και αν δεν υπαρχει καποιο παιδι, τοτε να παρεις το ρισκο.

----------


## olga

Άμα είναι για 1-2 μέρες δεν πιστεύω πως θα είχαν πρόβλημα... αλλά αν είναι 4 τότε το να έρθει κάποιος να τα κοιτάξει θα ήταν καλύτερο. Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κάτι για αυτόματες ταίστρες ποτίστρες αλλά αν μάθεις κάτι θα ήθελα να μου πεις!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Για νερό όπως είχε πει και κάποιος άλλος, που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα, βάζεις σωληνάκι από μηχανισμό αυτόματου ποτίσματος και ξενοιάζεις. Για τάισμα δεν μου έρχεται κάτι στο μυαλό. Ίσος με κάποια πατέντα μπορέσεις να βάλεις ταΐστρα ενυδρείου αλά θέλει ψάξιμο. Το καλύτερο είναι να βρεις κάποιον να σου τα κρατήσει για όσο θα λείπεις.

----------


## CyberPanos

Για ταιστρα εχω στο μυαλο μου να φτοιαξω αυτην:


Οχι μονο για τωρα που θα λειπω αλλα και για γενικοτερα,εχεις καποιο λινκ να το δω αυτο που μου λες?

----------


## serafeim

τραβα σε αγροτικα προιοντα και δες το απο κοντα να σου πουν και πως να το λειτουργησεις...

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Κανε μια αναζητηση στο google.

Βαλε π.χ. "αυτοματη ταιστρα καναρινι" 
ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα βρεις κατι ...

----------


## CyberPanos

Πιθανον να μπορει καποιος δικος μου να τα δει 1-2 αφου θα εχω φυγει,οποτες τουλαχιστον για 2-3 μερες πρεπει να υπαρχει τροφη και νερο,νομιζω αν βαλω αρκετες ταιστρες-ποτιστρες απλες θα ειναι μια χαρα και δεν θα χρειαζεται τιποτα πολυπλοκο.

----------


## mai_tai

pano-φερτα σπιτι ρεσυ να κανουν παρεα με τα δικα μου-στειλε μηνυμα αν ειναι !!αν μενεις δυτικη αττικη ειμαστε αρκετα κοντα...

----------


## CyberPanos

Ειναι κλουβα Στελιο ιδιοκατασκευη,με ι.χ δεν μετακινειται οποτε ειναι αδυνατον.
Θα κανω ενα τεστ να βαλω αρκετες ταιστρες και ποτιστρες απο τωρα να δω πως παει,αν τα βγαζει τοσες μερες.
Ευχαριστω παντως  :winky:

----------


## moustakias

Βάλε παραπάνω ταίστρες δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο θέμα φαγητού.
αν έχεις κάποιον άνθρωπο που εμπιστεύεσαι δωστου κλειδί να πάει να ρίξει μιά ματιά και να ανανεώσει το νερό τους.... γιατί με την ζέστη θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα

----------


## mai_tai

Πανο αν ειναι ηρεμοι..κ μεταφερονται  σε μικροτερο κλουβι..-τα φερνεις κ εγω εχω μεγαλη κλουβα αδεια..και τα βαζω εκει μεσα οσο χρειαστει...!!!σαν τελευταια λυση λεω..!!

----------


## CyberPanos

Ειναι αγριο ζευγαρι τα δυο που θα αφησω,τον πετρο που ειναι ημερος μαζι,δεν το αφηνω μονο του αυτον  :winky: 
Ενταξει δεν θα εχω προβλημα νομιζω αν φτοιαξω καποια στιγμη και την ταιστρα που σκεφτομαι θα ειμαι οκ.
Ευχαριστω παιδια,καλο πασχα και καλη ανασταση!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.

Μια "αυτοματη" ταιστρα που αγορασα σημερα.
Η ιδεα λειτουργειας της ειναι ιδια με αυτη περιγραφεται σε προηγουμενο βιντεακι.









Στο πανω μερος υπαρχει καπακι για να γεμιζουμε την ταιστρα.
Το πουλι τρωει απο τον χωρο (2)
Η τροφη ρεει απο τον αποθηκευτικο χωρο (1) στο (2) οταν καταναλωνονται σποροι απο το πουλι.
Τρωγοντας, πεφτουν οι φλουδες στους χωρους (3)& (4)
Στον χωρο (3) ομως πεφτουν και αφαγωτα σπορια, τα οποια θα τα φαει το πουλι, αραιωνοντας τα φλουδια, τα οποια τελικα θα πεσουν στον χωρο (4).
Ο χωρος (4) εχει σχαρα που οδηγει σε εναν συλλεκτη για τις φλουδες στο κατω μερος.
Ο συλλεκτης αφαιρειται οταν γεμισει και τον αδειαζουμε.
Τοποθετειται στην πορτα του κλουβιου.

Ειναι αρκετα καλη σαν ιδεα ... βεβαια η κατασκευη της δεν με ενθουσιασε πολυ (καθ'οτι συναρμολογουμενη, με ο,τι σημαινει αυτο σε αντοχη και διαρκεια ζωης...)
Ιταλικης προελευσης και πωλειται σε 2 μεγεθη ... 250 & 1000 gr(?)

.

----------


## moustakias

Πόσο κοστίζει?

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Εκει που την πηρα 9,5 η μεγαλη

----------


## οδυσσέας

το φαγητο δεν ειναι το θεμα. το νερο ειναι που πρεπει να αλαξει καθε μερα αντε καθε δευτερη.

----------


## nikosg6

αφου ειναι ιδιοκατασκευη μπορεις να βαλεις μια ταιστρα για οικοσητα κουνελια που ειναι τετοιου τυπου και ποτηστρα εχουν κατι βασεις ανοξειδωτες που παιρνουν 1,5 λιτρα απο νερα κοκα κολα κλπ θα τα βρεις σε ειδη για κοτες κουνελια κλπ ελπιζω να βοηθησα καλο πασχα!

----------


## CyberPanos

Ευχαριστω Νικο θα το κοιταξω!

----------


## CyberPanos

Ολα καλα τελικα χωρις κατι ιδιαιτερο,εβαλα αρκετες ταιστρες και ποτιστρες και δεν υπηρξε κανενα προβλημα.

----------

